

B2B sales: a lesson learnt the hard way (Also: How to sponsor an event). - danielionescu
http://wesselkooyman.wordpress.com/2011/09/23/b2b-sales-a-lesson-learnt-the-hard-way-also-how-to-sponsor-an-event/

======
bdfh42
If the frankly hilarious looking jumping add at the bottom of your post is
anything to go by - there may be problems with your on line presentation.

Having said that - my experience is similar in that there is nothing better
than going to the places (events/conferences etc) that your potential
customers are going to and talking to them.

